# somatoform disorder



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about this? Its causes, symptoms, treatments, prognosis? I haven't been able to find much on the web. Thanks!!!


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

Try the search engine--google.comIn the mean time........Informationfrom Your Family DoctorSomatoform Disorder: What it is and how to cope ------------------------------------------------------------------------What is somatoform disorder? People with somatoform disorder have a number of different symptoms that typically last for several years. Their symptoms can't be traced to a specific physical cause. In people with somatoform disorder, medical test results are either normal or don't explain the person's symptoms. People who have somatoform disorder often become very worried about their health because they don't know what is causing their health problems. The symptoms of somatoform disorder are similar to the symptoms of other illnesses. People with this disorder may have several medical evaluations and tests to be sure that they don't have another illness. What are the symptoms of somatoform disorder? Symptoms of somatoform disorder may include frequent headaches, back pain, abdominal cramping and pelvic pain. Other symptoms include pain in the joints, legs and arms, and chest or abdominal pain. Somatoform disorder may also cause gastrointestinal problems, such as nausea, bloating, vomiting, diarrhea and food intolerance. Sometimes somatoform disorder makes it painful for a person to urinate, even if he or she doesn't have an infection. It can also cause problems with sexual function for both men and women.What is the cause of somatoform disorder? No one knows exactly why symptoms of somatoform disorder start. In some cases, there may be a problem with the nerve impulses that send signals of pain, pressure and other unpleasant sensations to the brain. We do know that the pain and problems caused by somatoform disorder are real.Like many medical problems, somatoform disorder often runs in families. It tends to come and go over time. How is somatoform disorder treated? The goal in treating somatoform disorder is for a person to be able to live a normal life as much as possible, even though he or she may still have some pain or other symptoms. Fortunately, somatoform disorder will not shorten a person's life. Although there is no known cure, it can be managed. Your doctor may be able to prescribe medicine for some of your symptoms, but in many cases you will not need medicine. The most important part of your treatment is for you to see your doctor for regular checkups. Your doctor will tell you how often he or she needs to see you. You may feel frustrated if your symptoms continue, but remember that somatoform disorder can be very difficult to treat. Your doctor will do his or her best to help you maintain your health.(Created 9/00)(Updated 7/02)------------------------------------------------------------------------This handout provides a general overview on this topic and may not apply to everyone. To find out if this handout applies to you and to get more information on this subject, talk to your family doctor. Visit familydoctor.org for information on this and many other health-related topics. Copyright ï¿½ 2000 by the American Academy of Family Physicians. Permission is granted to print and photocopy this material for nonprofit educational uses. Written permission is required for all other uses, including electronic uses.------------------------------------------------------------------------familydoctor.org | Health Topics ------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there are a lot of somatoform disorders and IBS can sometimes be seens as one, depending on the individual person. you probably want to ask your dovtor what treatment he recommends, but CBT and hypnosis are helpful for mony types.Has your doctor said you have a somaoform disorder?Bada


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Bada, the reason I ask is because I am reading a book called "IBS and the Mind Body Spirit Connection". It mentions somatoform disorder as a complicating factor in management of IBS. I have not talked to my doc about it, but may after I get more information. Do you have any other information about it? Thank you Shelly for the info!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

That book sounds interesting. Say some more about it! If you really want to know more about 'somatoform' disorder you could do a search in pubmed. It's basically another name for psychosomatic, but usually this kind of discussion degenerates into arguements about whether it's in the mind or the body and I'm pretty sure the book you mention says both the mind and the body are important.Bada


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Bada, the book is written by William B Salt and Neil F Neimark, both MDs. Their website www.parkviewpub.com has an overview of the book including supplemental information.You are right that topics of this nature usually degenerate into arguments. The authors of this book see mind, body, and spirit, as all interconnected and equally important in the formation of and/or recovery from symptoms. What I found most interesting was the notion that the mind may not be aware of any stress or anxiety, but the body knows it is there and will react accordingly with symptoms. The book does not go into any great depth on many topics, but does cover such topics as good and bad stress, diet, treatments, journaling, the healing response and the mindbodyspirit connection.I did not realize that somatoform was the same as psychosomatic. Would I be correct in assuming then that a somatoform disorder (in whatever form it takes) can be fully recovered from if the underlying thought processes are found, challenged, and changed?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Probably not, I'm afraid. The body is a component in the mind/body connection. It's usually not either or but both.Bada


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

If you heal the mind and ALSO heal the body with proper diet, exercise, stress relief, etc, then can recovery be achieved?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's the idea, I think.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

Ideally, yes, Lauralee.That is the goal that I work towards each and every day.Evie


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I think you can be cured from such illnesses. If the mind can cause symptoms, it can also cause them to go away.We are able to control body functions that are normally under subconscous control. If you've ever studied meditation, you know that it is possible to lower the heart rate through relaxation. People with heart disease have been helped by learning these techniques. Look into Maxwell Maltz's book "Psychocybernetics."There is an Indian medical system called Aryveda (or something like that) that uses the mind/body connection in treating patients. Depak Chopra is a practicioner. AZ


----------

